# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Better MMORPG than WoW?

## live4evil

Yo, WoW gets so ****ing boring after a while.. are there any better MMORPG's out there?

----------


## Amedis

'Better' is a relative term but here is a list of a few that you may want to try.

Pay to Play

1) World of Warcraft
The best MMORPG yet because WoW mixes the right amount of depth and simplicity better than any other game in the history of the genre. 

2) Eve Online
The best sci-fi MMORPG with player-run corporations and a thriving economy. 

3) Final Fantasy XI 
The second best fantasy MMORPG after WoW with a quality story, great game play, and large subscriber numbers.

4) City of Heroes/City of Villains
Combined, City of Heroes and City of Villains are easily the second best MMORPG for casual gamers. With the addition of the well-balanced villain types and the use of bases, City of Villains completes the potential that fans have been craving for ever since City of Heroes launched. To top it off, hardcore gamers now also have a reason to like CoH/CoV with its ultra-quick PvP. 

5) Dark Age of Camelot
One of the best major MMORPG for PvP combat due to its 3 realm system. Also, DAOC has remained one of the steadiest MMORPGs over the years in terms of quality. 

6) EverQuest 2
Although it was expected to be a top MMORPG along with WoW, EQ2 has not had anywhere near the impact on the industry as the original EQ much less WoW. In fact, most EQ players have decided to stick with the original rather than change to the flashier version.

7) Dungeons & Dragons Online 
Instead of offering all the usual MMO features such as PvP and crafting, this MMORPG instead provides a high quality gaming experience through well-written quests. Improved a little recently by catering more to solo players. 

 :Cool:  ROSE Online
Former free MMO that is now pay-to-play. Unlike most MMORPGs, players can actually affect the outcome of the game. 

9) Saga of Ryzom
Lesser-known MMO with a great story and considerable freedom on how you develop your character.

10) Auto Assault
Recently launched MMO aimed squarely at casual gamers who enjoy loads of action. Could help to broaden the MMO industry beyond the dominant themes of space or swords.

Free MMORPGs

1) Guild Wars
Excellent MMORPG that can be bought in stores, but does not have any monthly fees. Will likely be a leader of the Free MMORPG (no subscription fees) genre for years to come.

2) RuneScape
The EverQuest of Free MMORPGs. Continues to gain popularity with MMORPGers on a budget despite having its share of critics.

3) Supreme Destiny
If you want a free MMO with amazing 3D graphics, this is the game to try. 

4) Monster and Me
One of the most customizable MMOs period with several pet options and numerous creative possibilities.

5) Thang Online
3D action MMO with nice graphics that plays similar to Diablo and Guild Wars. In addition, has a great system for monster spawns.

6) Maple Story
One of the few MMOs that looks like a console game. This game has no races but each of MS's 4 classes has their own specially-themed city. 

7) Gunz
Innovative game that allows players to live out their action hero fantasies.

 :Cool:  Albatross 18 
Simply the best free MMO with a sports theme. 

9) Furcadia
One of the best online games built on social aspects rather than action.

10) Shadowbane
Former pay-to-play MMORPG that is now free to play. Offers one of the best PvP system of any MMO. Would rank higher, but suffers from uncertainty over its future. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## Shanaar

ty for posting that list Amedis, but Runescape is P2P, as long as you want full access. Without playing you can only do around a tenth of the stuff.
+1 rep anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Relz

if you dont like WoW i recommend Gunz, i played it before wow and its REALLY fun. bad thing is theres hackers on it now (they arent that hard to kill unless they have the inf health hack, in that case you push them off a ledge where your supposed to die and they dont ever come back up thus ruining their plans  :Smile:  )

----------


## live4evil

thanks, +rep.. ok that should be long enough

----------


## Tbone

im surprised guild wars aint up there :P

----------


## Amedis

> 1) Guild Wars
> Excellent MMORPG that can be bought in stores, but does not have any monthly fees. Will likely be a leader of the Free MMORPG (no subscription fees) genre for years to come.


...

----------


## Quake

lol read are you in need of glass's

----------


## Örpheus

If anybody says Everquest is better than WoW, I shall stain my hands with your blood....

Before WoW came out, I think DAoC was probably better during the time. Auto Assault is a good time-killer game. Crazy idiots equipping cars with huge guns and crashing and shooting them turning them into piles of molten slag.

----------


## Tenche

Everquest is better then WoW. :P

----------


## Cush

Im a really big game jumper and I have been through almost all MMOs out there. 
I can honestly say (From my opinion) WoW is the only game that gives you alot of freedom on what you do. Most other games just get boring as hell and hit the back of the cuboard with their fellow boring MMOs

----------


## Relz

hey guys, i know it probably isnt as good as wow (no pc game iver ever played has been better) but is guildwars a fun game? i have an account but when i got the game i had a computer with only like 264mb ram so it didnt work.

----------


## warriorspwn

i was thinking to buy City of Villians, (not that City of Heroes is any bad, i just like villians better XD) 
Is there anone who plays City of Villians? is it Worth Buying?

----------


## Etaile

City of Villains is okay in my opinion, but not much different from City of Heroes. Fun game to play for more casual gamers and not nearly as addictive as WoW. I was also an original beta tester for the game and it has greatly improved.

----------


## jacca

i think Halo 1 for pc was kinda good if you have a kick *** internet connection... but you havt to pay 1 payment of 20$![usd] its not a MMORGP though... runescape is also fun

----------


## Antheria

I went from runescape to maplestory to wow and imo runescape SUCKS HELL and maplestory is kinda lame and wow is THE BEST GAME EVER

----------


## gbcjr

(in order, yet none are as good as WOW)
1. Guild wars (buy game and rest is free)
2. Knight Online ( www.knightonlineworld.com )
3. Watching grass grow extreme
4. Runescape (www.ummmmNO!.com )

----------


## LightWave

i have played alot of mmorpgs and i would have to say wow is th best one by far to all others i even play D&D online and this game still powns all others blizzard did something right here with this game

----------


## karokekid

Hucksely(Dont rember how to spell the name) Is comming out soon for the PC. Its Going to be a FPSMMO and is belived it mgiht be better then WoW.

----------


## LightWave

omg dude have u ever played a FPSMMO they suck man i have played alot of games and fpsmmo suck to plain down say they tryed it with SWG last time i heard and then everyone stoped playing SWG(starwars galixies)

----------


## Defalcator

Considor this. Blizzard has always been inventive, anytime they had a suggestion or idea sent to them they accepted it and most of the time intergrated it. i remember back in my starcraft days (which is all the time ill still own you) i reported a glitch, and it was patched the next day and i got a thank you email from them. the email was written not auto sent. They employ so many jobs here and are always thinking of ways to broaden our and their horizons as players and developers. World of warcraft is the most inventive game to date. The fact that they had a sense of humor, seriousness, and quality while making every game to date is enough to make me atleast try everyone of their games. 

guildwars eh, played it to 20 did pvp and all that jive its what it is, for people who cant affrod wow. I mean yea cool i feel your pain, but dont rub it to be this diamond in the rough.

Everquest, Stereotypically everyone will say "OMFG EQ was here first" and because it looks a bit more realistic it is just better. One i dont go for looks, i go for game play. Looks yea, intrigue you but game play entertains you. Two, when the word cast spell pops into any game fanasty falls into foot, so i dont need realism when we already entered a fantasy world. Blizzard might have the funny character graphics, but they also have 1000's more of them then eq which is all to the game factor. Three, Blizzard always delivers good game material at speedy times, i mean look at the past patches in however long, ZG, AQ, NAX. wouldnt everquest require a expansion pack for that?

All in all, its about gameplay, quality, and playing a game where the makers care just as much as you. (not saying the makers of other games dont, but blizzard has a non-chalonet (SP) way of showing their fan devotion.

----------


## kimmynator

runescape sucks big time :P

----------


## italyone

Anyone gonna play Vanguard or Warhammer? I heard Warhammer is gonna be better than WoW...but then again that comment came from a DAoC Fan and it's the same maker!!

----------


## KuRIoS

vanguard looks awesome indeed, and the fact that guilds must collect resources to build houses and stuff just amazes me. if u have no idea what im talkin about look at : http://vanguardsoh.com/

----------


## italyone

Damn, I wish I could view the site but my work internet restricts that site and I always forget to look at it at home!!

----------


## amrican93

Hmm I think runescape is BAD, it has no good graphics in it!
 :Frown:

----------


## Avianar47

Ragnarok Online isnt that bad either. Its a bit childish but its a good time waster too

----------


## Matt

If you like botting, theres another game you can bot at.. its called Ragnarok Online, its actually pretty fun.

----------


## ruben

ya know if u like guns and wanna get the cool feling u really are in a squad and so on i think CS:S i know its not mmorpg but its online and it was the game i played before this...u get headset..microfone get into a clan and own other clans ^^ very funny and cheap.

----------


## totalpk

i played runescape before WoW bad graphics, lots of scammers and can be trashy at points, no fun till like 70+ so i just botted the way there :P

----------


## amrican93

I know a free game!
It's just to download the client and register (FREE).
 :Big Grin: 

It's name is MU Online Hehe!

http://www.globalmuonline.com/index.php

Enjoy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cush

Star Wars Galaxies was the best MMO ever before they brought out those crappy combat updates and made everyone leave. I heard that they are going to be bringing out a server before all of that.

There are alot of MMOs out there (Free and Pay to play) 
Heres a list with links, thanks to Wikipedia (It owns bad)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_MMORPGs

A quite good game I found that free (Although its EXACTLY the same as RF online but with more anime style graphics and less grinding for a better cause.) called Flyff.
You can download the client and register @ 
http://flyff.gpotato.com/

You CAN buy credits for special items but its not essential...You can play the game just as good without.

Im certainly going back to SWG if they release the new older version servers.

Just popping by to have my say in the non WoW chat :P

----------


## bluewagon

I'm looking at Warhammer, hoping that it turns out good, I dunno though the company got bought out be EA and EA can't make crap except for sports games :|

----------


## LightWave

i play COH,COV and WOW hehehehe

----------


## JogaBonito

WoW beats all those other MMORPG with all those awards they won, they're mad good

----------


## flesheatingcow

I played CoV, It got boring for me after I got my travel power.

Anarchy Online is free, has crappy graphics, but is larger and more indepth than WoW.

----------


## Killerbunnys

> 'Better' is a relative term but here is a list of a few that you may want to try.
> 
> Pay to Play
> 
> 3) Final Fantasy XI 
> The second best fantasy MMORPG after WoW with a quality story, great game play, and large subscriber numbers.
> 
> 
>  ROSE Online
> Former free MMO that is now pay-to-play. Unlike most MMORPGs, players can actually affect the outcome of the game.


ok ive played Final Fantasy XI and its boring as **** but ROSE Online is so much fun i played it while it was still in beta that stuffs so addicting but so much fun  :Big Grin:  but ya i wouldnt recommend FFXI

----------


## HazMat

Wow No one has said Anarchy online It was Pay to play and it Went free of course you cant get their expansions but its still a killer game i went from Rose to AO to WoW lol

----------


## shadynova

i agree with cush

----------


## Aeryian

ditto Shadynova, but I think in endgame, Flyff, like so many other mmo's, will probably get excrutiatingly boring. Which of course was one of the reasons I loved SWG, before NGE, because of the fact that you can change what you want to be whenever you like, you didnt have to restart your character. I hope you're right Cush, and that pre-CU or at least pre-NGE servers are put back up, legally :P

----------


## Cush

Thats what im really hoping. If they do come up, it WILL be Pre-NGE and Pre-CU.

Im not sure whats going on between them at the minute but if LucasArts dont set up live payed servers, the guys making the Emu will definatley be setting a big SWGEmu private server as well as releasing the Emu to the public (Its all completely legal since they wrote it themselves)

----------


## LightWave

SWG wont open up old game servers i been waiting for it to come back too i love SWG so ya Sony even said they wont and LA sold most of the game rights to Sony wich blows but ya SWG wont be going back to the old Game style wich is stupid lol and last night i seen a SWG Infomershal i about pissed my self laughing so hard 

and well that is what at less i have read off the net and some SWG Forums

----------


## Ednasil

> Yo, WoW gets so ****ing boring after a while.. are there any better MMORPG's out there?


Hacking makes WoW seem funner lol I do it all the time

----------


## xlAnonym0uslx

i tried downloading Flyff(from home site) before i looked on this post and it wont work

----------


## Enfeebleness

I've played a LOT of the more popular MMORPGs out there.

My long guide of games i've played and can remember only because somone said something about them ^^:

CoX-Not a -BAD- game, but it gets boring fairly quickly, due to you find your self doing nothing but missions eventually, which really, isn't that fun. This however is the one of the few games where i would want to reroll a lvl 2 character, just because they have new sweet spells that are really fun to play with.

GW-Also, not a -BAD- game, but it too gets boring due to how little is, or was, in the game other then getting levels. And the ability to hold only like, 8 spells, what the heck is up with that? Oh darn, i chose the wrong spell for this boss, looks like we're going to have to do it over; pft. I say was because i haven't baught its latest thing, haven't patched it, done anything involving the game, in a LONG time.

Flyff-I LOVE games that look like this, and even if it doesn't look the greatest, if it visually looks like a game like this (very cartoony), i atleast give it a try. Flyff however, i got bored of within one day >.<.

Rose-This would be my second favorate game, and you got to love that at lvl like, 7 you can be making enough money off one lucky drop (which isnt nearly a like, .01% drop or anything, more like a 1%) to buy tons of stuff with your level. You can practicly have the money as if you have a main, on your first character, makes lots of fun with trying things out  :Big Grin: . I leveled my character until he had his aoe, then i stopped playing it (can't remember why) but yet if you gave me the opprotunity, i'de be able to jump back in and keep on playing it. Wasn't working on my computer though lately if i remember right  :Frown: 

Mu Online-Didn't work on my computer  :Frown: 

Runescape-As sorry as i am to say it, i do have a level 71 account, it was a game that you could get into without installing or doing anything, and when you're new to rpg's, not bad. As soon as you see ANY other mmorpg game though, you realize....."Wait a second....holy CRAP this game is retarded!". You really got to give them credit though on making the members only $5 a month, however, that credit quickly gets taken away due to...it's runescape; you dont need more explanation then that. 
On a side note: i suck at pvp in runescape, always afraid of losing my phat lewt  :Frown: 

MapleStory-Not terrible, not great, got a few days play out of it, then it eventually got boring doing nothing but:
1) take steps right until you see an enemy
2) spam your attacks on it pushing one or 2 keys tops
3) spam your loot button
4) repeat

Ragnarok Online-Pft, i got tired of this in about 2 hours.

Playing Hero Online atm, not a terrible game, again, not the best or anything, but playable  :Smile: 


Maaan, as i was going back and reading too Rose is a p2p now? Meh, and i wanted to go play it more  :Frown: 


Edit: Got so tied up that i nearly forgot:

WoW-The god of Mmorpgs, the one game that is spoken of in practicly EVERY other MMORPG at some point. The main reason i end up usually falling back and forgetting the other games, is because i can always just go play WoW. Their's so much to do, bored, go find a spot you shouldn't be in. Or go farm for a bit, not the funnest, but it can be, and it passes time quickly. Not 60? Train, it's what you're supposed to be doing ^^. 60? Make a twink. Make 2 twinks. Make another character you actually plan on leveling up. Run an instance with some friends. Look in the AH for something you might be interested in. Look in the AH for something one of your twinks would be interested in  :Wink: . Just ride your mount around. Work on some better items. Raid (or wait on the raid, doing one of the things i list). PvP a bit. Find some monsters that you just feel like killing. As a mage, it's always really fun and entertaining just to go find some elite and try and solo him, via kiting most of the time. Run an instance. You can do practicly anything you want, and theirs lots to do when you're bored of one thing. 


BTW: Yeah, i use alot of smileys  :Wink:

----------


## Örpheus

Star Wars Galaxies..aside from the gay combat update, it was the best game and probably, in my list, a great runner up to WoW. I love tricking the noobs by saying "I'll make you Terra Kassi pants for free!" and I give'em a g-string....yes its slightly disturbing but funny as hell.

Also, the illogic is great, if you are a Master Scout you can take out a giant building as a "portable campsite".

I was chased by an R2-D2 at 80 miles per hour and it was shooting lightning bolts at me. Rich humour.

----------


## bloodofwar

K guys the other one than WoW for me is Duengeons and Dragons Online-very good. BUT if u want to play a really fun game, go out and buy the Warcraft 3 battle chest (Warcraft 3 RoC, and Warcraft 3 FT in a box) get em both installed and go to Frozen Throne online. Go to Custom games and look for a maul. Mauls are just as fun as the most fun times in WoW (4 mans and such) my opinion

----------


## simmo

First and only MMO for me was WoW  :Smile: , been playing it for over a year now.

----------


## PookZ

nobody here seems to be oldskool :Smile:  

Ultima Online!!! - First Mmo ever, provides the best freedom in any game and still does. Has had one of the best pvp systems (before they patched it and ruined it all:P) And a very large player community.. 

Downside: the graphics suck like hell. 

(but in my opinion gameplay>graphics)

----------


## Tory

Pre Pub16 UO ftw.

----------


## Scarmaker

> Runescape-As sorry as i am to say it, i do have a level 71 account, it was a game that you could get into without installing or doing anything, and when you're new to rpg's, not bad. As soon as you see ANY other mmorpg game though, you realize....."Wait a second....holy CRAP this game is retarded!". You really got to give them credit though on making the members only $5 a month, however, that credit quickly gets taken away due to...it's runescape; you dont need more explanation then that. 
> On a side note: i suck at pvp in runescape, always afraid of losing my phat lewt


ya right after i saw a WoW commercial thing i was WTF am i doing on RS?!?!?!? It took my friend almost a year to reliaze RS sucks in almost all aspects

----------


## mauzer

guild wars is rly good....im going to start SWG soon...how long does it take to lvl up?

----------


## asasin

Star Wars Galaxies is great but there are like 1 billion bugs in that game and after the new patches its impossible to lvl  :Smile:

----------


## Marlo

lol i got bored of SWG. the UI was too busy and wookies are f*cking ugly. and i played GW beta and also thought it sucked.

----------


## Platinumkid

The 4th coming is great 3D MMORPG, - www.xavus.co.nr you can see some screenshots from ther, its amazing game.

----------


## Levin

To answer wether GW is good or not. Its good although theres NO ENDGAME CONTENT! I hate that. No raiding, no big boss fights no instances (theres "missions" which are like instances sorta).EDIT: Unless it has to be a mmorpg fable is awesome and you can buy it for pc now

----------


## Fault

FF11 is a terrible game, all u do is get lost in huge cities, noone wants to help you, half the people speak japanese, and fight bunnies and oversized bees

----------


## Quake

well not a rpg but americas army is a kick ass online game.

----------


## Goober

> nobody here seems to be oldskool 
> 
> Ultima Online!!! - First Mmo ever, provides the best freedom in any game and still does. Has had one of the best pvp systems (before they patched it and ruined it all:P) And a very large player community.. 
> 
> Downside: the graphics suck like hell. 
> 
> (but in my opinion gameplay>graphics)


Oh yea UO was the **** and still is a close runner up to best mmo imo. Im glad im not the only oldschooler here haha. I miss my dragon /sniff....

----------


## Ced

Please guys.. I am in desperate need of a new MMORPG..

I've played: WoW, SWG(before CP), GW, EVE, L2, Archlord(beta).

These games are not good enough for me..  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I dont like all that japanese/cartoony style of MMORPG's, I prefer gameplay over graphics.. but I do like good graphics.

If its a free game or with monthly fee is no problem.. I just need to test a few things.
Atm i am thinking of D&D.. it looks good and the roleplay looks good to me  :Smile: 

I hope anyone can find/know something for me.

(Btw.. SWG before patch was the best game ever!, just to let you know  :Wink:  )

----------


## gravisoft

I played Ultima Online for over 3 years.
Has an old school feel like no other.

----------


## sc0182

*Neocron*
End of thread.

----------


## amrican93

Well this is a *very easy question*.
*THERE IS NO BETTER MMORPG THAN WOW, END OF DISCUSSION!* 

Just what i think  :Wink:

----------


## Ced

haha yeh.. i might agree.. but i just hate all the alliance noobs i have to play with.. :\ 

and rolling a new server and new char(horde) is hard for me.. since i dont know where to lvl horde and got no horde friends :\

----------


## Dwarf

Runescape, Guild Wars, Final Fanasty, etc. got boring within 2 months...
this my 6th month on WoW  :Big Grin:  
(Haven't hit 60 yet  :Frown: )

----------


## blueorange

Furcadia and Maplestory, definitly out, I wouldnt reccomend runescape, Guild wars sounds promising though.

And dwarf, if it helps. I havent hit 60 either  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ced

I kept on WoW.. Eventhough i dont have much time for Raids.. I'll try to get attunent to the most and get some high PVP rank..(for mount  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 

Ihave got a 60 Rogue, 50 Paladin and a 40 Warrior.. The rest is like <30

----------

